# Got seriously attacked.....



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm still shaking....

Yesterday, while I and Phenix were taking a walk, I suddently heard something running behind us. I turned to see what it was, and I have no time to react, the dog was on Phenix and the fight had started.....I kicked to other dog in the stomach to make her let it go, but she continued to charge again and again. 

I kicked her more in every part of her body, more and more, but she would stop.....I got bruises on my legs....As I saw she wouldn't let go, I start yelling at people around me. I was in front of a nursery with a lot of children aged between 3 to 6 years old....

A father came to help me, I begged him to help me and to catch the dog. Before he could, she attacked one more time and than, she bite enough well to not let it go anymore, she was biting Phenix's ear. The guy took her by the neck, I kicked her again and tried to open her mouth. 

Finally, she let it go. The guy kept her far from me by her collar but was efraid she could turned on him. FINALLY, the owner came towards us, walking, and saying everything is ok! NO IT IS NOT!

The guy who helped me started yelling at him like crazy! The owner responded to me that if my dog hadn't been on leash, nothing would have happen!!! I could say anything more, I was crying like a baby.....he wasn't there, I saw everything and this dog didn't came because she was curious, she directly attacked us.....

I got back home....completely shaken....I worked over a year with my dog to help him be more confident towards other dogs because he had been attack when he was 8 months old and since then, didn't love other dogs. I worked, we worked, so hard.....so so hard. He was great....everything was fine since a few weeks....so much improvments....

Now, I don't know how he will react. I walk a little bit later with Phenix yesterday and he did great. (hopefully).

Today, I'm going to see the guy and have a REAL big discussion with him: his dog has a serious problem. I have to do something....any child there could have been bite......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m so sorry! Did you get the guys name? Did you call animal control?


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

WHY didn't you call the cops right there? You had a witness and the dog, the cops would have brought AC. The fact that this dog attacked your dog in front of kids is unacceptable. Attacking your dog is unacceptable. Now you have injuries in the form of bruises.

I'm sorry you went through this. It's going to happen more often now that the warm weather is approaching. Carry a can of citronella spray. If you had hosed that dog (and you would have caught yours too), the dog would have ran off. That stuff stings but won't cause permanent damage.

When you talk to the guy, bring AC with you. He won't learn when YOU have a talk with him, automatically escalate it because he is trying to blame you for having YOUR dog on leash. He's irrational. Bring back-up. Put an end to it now.

Is your dog ok? any injuries?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to call animal control. Was the skin broken on either human. At all, even a scratch? That ramps it up. What are the laws where you live?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened! Did you take Phenix to the vet?



trish07 said:


> I worked over a year with my dog to help him be more confident towards other dogs because he had been attack when he was 8 months old and since then, didn't love other dogs. I worked, we worked, so hard.....so so hard. He was great....everything was fine since a few weeks....so much improvments....
> 
> Now, I don't know how he will react. I walk a little bit later with Phenix yesterday and he did great. (hopefully).


The important thing to remember is for you to let go of this. You need to be strong and confident for Phenix. If you continue on nervous and scared it will transfer to him. Start socializing again as soon as possible from a distance so that he sees dogs and they won't all rush up to him. Reward him often for being calm and confident.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

First, go to the preschool to see if you can find out the identity of the man who helped you if you don't already know him. Then, call animal control. That dog attacked completely unprovoked. It is a menace to society. Furthermore, the owner is an idiot and is also a menace to society, imo.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Get AC involved ASAP. Go by the daycare about the same time as yesterday and attempt to locate the DAD that helped you. Take pictures of the bruises on you and any injuries done to your dog.

The other owner jumping on you as if your fault, you can bet this has probably happened before and may happen again.

As soon as your able take your dog out and work way below threshold and begin socializing again, then begin working closer.

Jo, you and I are thinking on the same line it looks like


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I"m so sorry! Did you get the guys name? Did you call animal control?


No, the guy who helped me was yelling at him so hard lol...I couldn't place a word before the guy took his dog in his arms (the dog didn't want to walk...) and I was in shock, I was crying and couldn't stop....but I think I know where he is living....so I can get his name this evening. I should have call the polcie....but there was this little 7 y/o girl crying that her dog is sweet etc..I know, it is not a reason, I really understand, but on the moment, I didn't think "right"...



Chance&Reno said:


> WHY didn't you call the cops right there? You had a witness and the dog, the cops would have brought AC. The fact that this dog attacked your dog in front of kids is unacceptable. Attacking your dog is unacceptable. Now you have injuries in the form of bruises.
> 
> I'm sorry you went through this. It's going to happen more often now that the warm weather is approaching. Carry a can of citronella spray. If you had hosed that dog (and you would have caught yours too), the dog would have ran off. That stuff stings but won't cause permanent damage.
> 
> ...


No injuries, just a laceration in his ear....and a huge bruise on my leg, she couldn't bite him well because I was kicking her hard each time, she could have a good "grab" on him, except when she bite the ear....I know I should have call the police....but I didn't think of it at the moment, I couldn't stop crying, the guy who helped was about to punch the owner...there were children everywhere....I don't know if I should call the police for today.....I mean, obviously he was in shock also and tried to protect his dog, but he didn't see what happen.....he wasn't there....I feel bad for this poor dog...having such an idiot as owner....I don't want the City to start puting law against that type of dog you know (Pitbull) because I don't think the breed was the problem, but this is an issue here since a few months and I don't want to feed the fire....but I don't want to take any chances that a child or another dog might be attacked......I have to do something.



jocoyn said:


> You need to call animal control. Was the skin broken on either human. At all, even a scratch? That ramps it up. What are the laws where you live?


There is no law to protect the animal here....they are consider as objects. But, I can call the police to say I was injured and the situation was dangerous.....



gsdraven said:


> I'm so sorry that happened! Did you take Phenix to the vet?
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing to remember is for you to let go of this. You need to be strong and confident for Phenix. If you continue on nervous and scared it will transfer to him. Start socializing again as soon as possible from a distance so that he sees dogs and they won't all rush up to him. Reward him often for being calm and confident.


No vet....hopefully. Yeah I know....Phenix was great....I was more shock I think......I will continue the good work, he is more strong then before, I can see it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And she was off-leash?

I would say print what you wrote - add any details you may have skipped, to give to AC as well as talking to them because sometimes when we talk we forget some important stuff.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Twyla said:


> Jo, you and I are thinking on the same line it looks like


I've sustained injuries in a vicious dog attack, and it's not something you forget. 

Furthermore, a daughter's dog was viciously attacked by two pit bull mixes. The only thing that saved her dog is that she was with a friend who carried a can of something - mace, I believe. This happened recently. I believe the two dogs were pts, and my poor daughter had to testify in court.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I love pits, they are one of my favorite breed. It doesn't mean I won't do something about one that is dangerous. What if it was a family walking their dog and the kids got into the middle of it? It's our responsibility, as members of society, to keep our streets safe. This guy was in denial about his dog and he needs to be shown that something will be done if he can't control his dog.
Do you remember that thread about the Great Dane that attacked another member's dog while her kid was right there? No one wanted to do anything about it until the 3rd time he attacked. Her son could have been mauled or killed because of this situation. She took it into her own hands to fix the problem. She got heat from some on the board but she did it anyways and now isn't afraid to walk her dog down the street, or her kids. I commend her for her persistence. 

There is nothing wrong with taking control of a situation and involving the authorities, no matter the breed of the other dog. Don't feel guilty. You have to protect you, your dog, and your neighborhood.

I feel bad for the dog, too, but the owner is to blame, not you. I'm upset that he told you that this wouldn't have happened if your dog was off leash?? wth! It shows the guy is completely ignorant and doesn't deserve to own a dog. 

Sorry you experienced this but you are strong and don't let this stress you when you are out on a walk with your own dog. Some of the other members offered good advice to start working again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Since your dog was injured and skin broken, you should have a right to verify the dog was immunized against rabies.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank to everyone!!

I called the police. They told me I had to get his information so they can meet him to talk to him. They told me next time it happen (hope not!) to call immediately the police. They recommended me to try to find where he is residing and also get the information from witnesses.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Since your dog was injured and skin broken, you should have a right to verify the dog was immunized against rabies.


You are right....good point, thank you!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow. Your story sounds oh so familiar. Been down this path with Kira, and just recently avoided an eerily simliar incident with a pit off leash.
I managed to avoid contact.

I'm glad you and dog are OK.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I'm so sorry that happened! Did you take Phenix to the vet?
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing to remember is for you to let go of this. You need to be strong and confident for Phenix. If you continue on nervous and scared it will transfer to him. Start socializing again as soon as possible from a distance so that he sees dogs and they won't all rush up to him. Reward him often for being calm and confident.


Moving past the incident is the best thing and the most important thing that you can do. 
PLEASE CALL ANIMAL CONTROL if you haven't all ready done so. This is a dangerous dog at large. I bet if you do you'll find out that there are other aggressive incidents with this dog.
Your dog being on leash had nothing to do with it's aggression. 
If I call the sheriff's in my neighborhood about a loose dog, all they do is refer me to AC.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sorry....Thats terrible. I would have lost my mind. I'm sure thats not the first time that dog has done something, people are so irresponsible. I was walking my pup down the street when suddenly a dog charged us from across the street, that dog almost got hit my a truck..I put myself between my dog and him..luckly the dog was friendly and just curious, but still I wasn't happy because I had no idea when it was charging us what its intentions were. 

My only advice to you ( which I'm sure you already have done) now is to continue working with your dog let your dog be around only well behaved polite tempered dogs that won't crowd him and give him his space. If you have friends or family with easy going dogs.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, I will continue to work with Phenix, he is stronger than me!  I know we can do it.....it is just frustrating to see all our work going to zero again....or in part.....

I will go meet the guy tonight...let you know guys what is going on. I have to go to the vet also to make sure his dog was healthy.....


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

trish07 said:


> Yeah, I will continue to work with Phenix, he is stronger than me!  I know we can do it.....it is just frustrating to see all our work going to zero again....or in part.....
> 
> I will go meet the guy tonight...let you know guys what is going on. I have to go to the vet also to make sure his dog was healthy.....


Are you going to meet the witness or the owner of the dog? I hope you aren't going to meet the owner alone. "Irresponsible" owners of aggressive dogs sometimes have their own aggression issues, imo.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Are you going to meet the witness or the owner of the dog? I hope you aren't going to meet the owner alone. "Irresponsible" owners of aggressive dogs sometimes have their own aggression issues, imo.


 
Mmm, if you can try and get someone to go with you. Who knows what that guys issues are himself, or how his dog acts on his own territory.

Yea, and i'm sure you and your dog can get through this, he has probably already let it go, maybe with a little more reserve than how he was before with all the work you and him have done..GOOD LUCK!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

My husband want to come with me, but I prefer to go alone.....just to avoid that the owner interprete this as a confrontation....if I go alone, I think he will be more "open" minded....


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

trish07 said:


> My husband want to come with me, but I prefer to go alone.....just to avoid that the owner interprete this as a confrontation....if I go alone, I think he will be more "open" minded....


I strongly suggest bringing a woman friend with you and conducting the conversation outside if you don't want to bring your husband, although I'm not really sure why you are going. If the dog is dangerous, there's nothing a "talk" will do to change that. He needs to be talking to animal control - not you. Just my opinion. 

Good luck.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jo_in_TX said:


> I strongly suggest bringing a woman friend with you and conducting the conversation outside if you don't want to bring your husband, although I'm not really sure why you are going. If the dog is dangerous, there's nothing a "talk" will do to change that. He needs to be talking to animal control - not you. Just my opinion.
> 
> Good luck.


 Because I need his personnal information to do so....the police needs an adress and name....so I have to go. Also, I don't want to pay the vet bill! Anyway, I will first pass in front of the house en try to see the dog....


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

What is it with moron pit bull owners that leave their dogs running free???

GET A CLUE!!!!! :angryfire::angryfire:


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

trish07 said:


> Because I need his personnal information to do so....the police needs an adress and name....so I have to go. Also, I don't want to pay the vet bill! Anyway, I will first pass in front of the house en try to see the dog....


You have the address, the police can get the name. I think it is very risky for you to try to handle this on your own. The kind of person who allows his pit to roam is not the kind of person likely to engage in rational discourse. IMO.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness :'-( I hope you get things worked out when you talk to the owner of that dog. Please let us know how it went...What the owner said, what you did/plan to do after the discussion etc...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

trish07 said:


> My husband want to come with me, but I prefer to go alone.....just to avoid that the owner interprete this as a confrontation....if I go alone, I think he will be *more "open" minded.*...


Trish, c'mon now -- "open" minded? Who cares if he's open minded? His dog was offleash, attacked yours and caused a major issue in front of children and then blamed you??? He is NOT going to be open minded... BUT let's entertain the idea that he is and agrees to pay your vet bills. That may be the end of this for *you*, but it won't be the end of this. That owner will still very likely allow that dog offleash to attack another. Sounds like the owner is in total denial and is oblivious. It could be you again. It could be a smaller dog that it kills next time. Get this attack on record so maybe there won't be a "next" time. Don't feel bad about this! He has a dangerous dog!



GrammaD said:


> You have the address, the police can get the name. I think it is very risky for you to try to handle this on your own. *The kind of person who allows his pit to roam is not the kind of person likely to engage in rational discourse*. IMO.


Exactly right. OP, if you have the addy, it is easy enough to do an address search.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Trish, you are being very considerate and trying to approach it calmly. Good for you. This is a volatile situation and I hope you can get it resolved with the other dog owner. If not, call the police and the animal control people and make a formal complaint. Your dog was attacked viciously and injured. You deserve some compensation for that.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

chelle said:


> Trish, c'mon now -- "open" minded? Who cares if he's open minded? His dog was offleash, attacked yours and caused a major issue in front of children and then blamed you??? He is NOT going to be open minded... BUT let's entertain the idea that he is and agrees to pay your vet bills. That may be the end of this for *you*, but it won't be the end of this. That owner will still very likely allow that dog offleash to attack another. Sounds like the owner is in total denial and is oblivious. It could be you again. It could be a smaller dog that it kills next time. Get this attack on record so maybe there won't be a "next" time. Don't feel bad about this! He has a dangerous dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right. OP, if you have the addy, it is easy enough to do an address search.


 Ok, here is the follow-up:

We went to the vet and everything seems fine for Phenix. 

After the job, I went near where I thought the guy lives. I knocked to a random door, hoping it would be the right one lol. Unfortunately, it was not, BUT, the guy who answered me gave me informations....he was a nice guy with two dogs. I asked him if he knew where the owner of a "white ptibull" resides....he told me yes, it was the home next his. He asked me why I wanted to know that and I told him what happen.....he than told me he wasn't surprised.....he doesn't love the guy and his dogs....he find them suspicious and think the dogs are not normal. He try his best to avoid his dogs to be in contact with these dogs...

I didn't went to see him. I'll call the police tomorrow, I have the address, took pictures of our injuries. I don't care if the dog is cool with him, I don't want anybody to get hurt because of his dog again.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

trish07 said:


> I didn't went to see him. I'll call the police tomorrow, I have the address, took pictures of our injuries. I don't care if the dog is cool with him, I don't want anybody to get hurt because of his dog again.


Good, go through the police and AC. They have the authority to deal with it. Did you get the info from the daycare place about the guy who helped you out? You may still need his account.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Here are the pictures...

My leg..













Phenix's ear


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

bocron said:


> Good, go through the police and AC. They have the authority to deal with it. Did you get the info from the daycare place about the guy who helped you out? You may still need his account.


 I went back tonight and left my phone number with a good description of the guy. I hope he will call me tomorrow!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so glad you are waiting and contacting police and the AC instead.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I agree. Too many people pass on by and do not do something. A dog is hurt or worse, a child is hurt or worse.

You definitely will need the statement from the guy. Sit down and write everything out what happened. Be specific.

Good for you for standing up and doing something.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Good for you, Trish. I'm glad you and Phenix are ok. If the guy's neighbor doesn't like him and his dogs, that tells you plenty. Definitely let the authorities deal with this.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS (Mar 16, 2012)

chelle said:


> Trish, c'mon now -- "open" minded? Who cares if he's open minded? His dog was offleash, attacked yours and caused a major issue in front of children and then blamed you??? He is NOT going to be open minded...That owner will still very likely allow that dog offleash to attack another. Sounds like the owner is in total denial and is oblivious. It could be you again. It could be a smaller dog that it kills next time. Get this attack on record so maybe there won't be a "next" time. Don't feel bad about this! He has a dangerous dog!


Yes that. An attack like that is serious still and the OWNER needs to be held accountable. don't worry about feelings...worry about FACTS. get the Dad that helped and other people that were there to support you. Nobody wants to be on either end of a dog attack but it happens and dealing with it fast and efficiently is the best solution. 
Good luck


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is a web site that just might give you his information if he won't.
Just enter his address or the address of the house next door.

http://neighbors.whitepages.com/

Even if it doesn't, it's a pretty cool tool to keep.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you all! Yeah, more I thought about it, more I realized I couldn't take the chance that any body else could be hurt by this dog....there is a lot of small dogs around and a lot of children......

I feel bad for the poor dog.....hope the owner will make something or the dog will find a new family where somebody could help her......it is too bad, again, that it has to be a Pitbull, those dogs are so great...but too much owners cannot control or educate them well....

But, my dog is more important, children are more important...I cannot take any chance.....

Thank you WARPWR for the link, but I live in Quebec, Canada  But it is a really good idea!!! I'll try to find something like this for Canada....

Now, I hope the dad who helped me will call me before I'll met the police :S


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

So, here it is: I met the police tonight and filed a complain. The guy is going to have a ticket for not having is dog on leash. They will inquire on the dogs also. They checked if they had already have any complain about the guy and his dogs, but no complain has ever been filed.

I hope the guy will realise the situation.......if not, I will, at leats, have try something!


----------

